# BRICS ....... Goodbye Dollar if We Do Not Stop This Administration in its Tracks !!



## thirteenknots (Apr 10, 2022)

Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa (BRICS) (investopedia.com) 

This has been developing momentum since early summer of 2021,
now this train wreck of an administration is sowing the United States
demise. 

Everyone should be up in arms about what the " EVIL Resident " and his
puppet masters are doing to America.


----------



## crush (Apr 10, 2022)

Buy Gold bro and find a place to chill.  The dollar has been lied to and has nothing to back it up.  They print and have no gold.  I have no Gold, just some land and lot's of can foods.  I also have a cave to live in if things get gnarly.  No one will find me or my wife.  Houses in Temecula are going for $800,000.  Last time I saw this was in 2009 and the big housing heist.  Somethings smells fishy and something is not right.


----------



## blam (Apr 11, 2022)

What is wrong if dollar falls? 190 plus countries experienced this anyway. 

Sometimes, we get too worried about maintaining our current lifestyle. When you think about it, we come to this world with nothing. What difference does it make if you drive a 100k car vs a 10k car. A 10k car is still much better than walking. Among the most important value in life are your health and your family. Nothing that happens in the world will change that if you do not allow it too. If 100 million drops on my lap right now, I do not even know what to do with it. Seems like a lot of things I want to do in life can be done without that 100 million dollars.


----------



## N00B (Apr 11, 2022)

@crush… looks like @blam thinks you could be talked into communism.

@blam I bet @crush thinks there is a better form of communion than fiscal.


----------



## crush (Apr 11, 2022)

N00B said:


> @crush… looks like @blam thinks you could be talked into communism.
> 
> @blam I bet @crush thinks there is a better form of communion than fiscal.


Well, I have a lot ideas that seems fair to all of mankind on the planet.  However, the planet is not ready at all to share and help each other.  Some day soon we will, but we will have Divine help.  No way the men on earth can sort all this money out fairly.  I do believe that all of our generations in the past lives worked their asses off and so have many of us here and were tired.  Were super tired as men for sure.  My buddy is stressed out because of his fears of the dollar right now.  Gold seems to be precious to some and money is the root of evil for some.  Money ((GOLD)) is just energy, that's it.  It has no master.  It stands alone.  Who controls the money and pay outs?  I want UBI and tokens for those who go the extra mile and help the helpless.  No dictator or super rich in my ideas and no one in charge.  Can you imagine a planet where you have no police, no judge and no military because you dont need them anymore?  No more wars ever!!!  How about no more disease and no more this and no more that?  Dream baby dream because I sure that happens in my life time.


----------



## blam (Apr 11, 2022)

I also think the less money one has for the future generations, the more it builds character. Perhaps, leaving so much wealth for our children are in the long run ruining them. Every generation, we are more and more dependent on foreigners to migrate to fulfill skillsets that our own children are not qualified and able  to fulfill. Elon Musk South African, there is that google CEO and Satya something from Microsoft.

When it comes to the Iraq war, I thought the real reason was for the oil. Well, I am sure some oil executive and weapons executive somewhere got filthy rich from it, theres a good youtube video on this. However, I as a normal citizen got nothing. The price I pay at the pump is the internaitonal price, the same price that is paid by Canadians and Mexicans at their gas pumps. I never got anything for the invasion of Iraq except more deficits to pay off which translate to higher taxes.

So if the dollar falls because it fails to be a petrodollar, it may actually be a good thing. We will have to rethink again to make sure that every dollar we make is earned through real sweat, not from a printing machine. Then that will make us be more careful about how we are spending our money. That extra benefit that other BRIC nations benefit from being the new petrodollar, petroyuan, petrorupee or petropeso can be used by them to reduce their extreme poverty. In all, the world becomes a better place for us and for them.


----------



## blam (Apr 11, 2022)

My last posting reminded me of this scene from spanglish. In the scene below, Adam Sandler had thrown a fun challenge during summer vacation to his 2 kids and the kid of his housekeeper. He would pay $5 for every "seaglass" they found. His 2 california borned kids did not even bother to take on the challenge despite the monetary reward. the kid of the Mexican housekeeper? Enjoy below.....


----------

